# 3 HP Gamefisher outboard - lower unit oil change



## richie722 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi all.

I just purchased a 3 HP gamefisher outboard from another site member.

The motor did not come with an owners manual and I wanted to change the lower gear oil since I am not sure when it was last done.

I have changed the lower unit oil on many sterndrives and larger outboards, but on this motor I am not sure where the drain/vent holes are.

Anybody have any ideas?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## richie722 (Dec 31, 2003)

OK nevermind, I think I got it.

The Tanaka outboard motors appear to be the same thing and you can download free owners manuals at their website. Looks identical to the gamefisher fro the picture on the cover. FYI in case anybody else has one of these gamefisher's and needs a manual.


----------



## song_dog_slammer (Dec 26, 2000)

I have the Tanaka 1.2 anbd I love that little thing. I hope your 3.0 treats yopu as well as my 1.2.


----------

